# Crystal Vision HD 0.50 AF Question



## fcolon (Jan 12, 2005)

I Had bought a Crystal Vision HD 0.50 AF lens. It's very good but, it's a Limited Edition and it's very expensive (2,000 USD). Do you know something about the quality of this lens? Did I really bought something really good? I'm starting with a Canon Digital Rebel. So I'm novice right now.

THX


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 13, 2005)

Fcolon, first of all welcome to TPF!
Second, your question will be better answered in this forum:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9&amp;sid=2948059b400cc886413a7e2d855d553a

Good luck.


----------

